# Goldfish inquiry



## Julie's Julies (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey all, I posted a few days ago about my goldfish having a tattered tail fin. The consensus was that they tank was too small with the temperature too high. We are remedying both those situations tomorrow! 

However, the same goldfish now has long, thin, white feces trailing behind it. Correct me if I am wrong, but I think this is an indication of a bacterial infection. Any advice? His behavior has not changed much if any - he has always been a bit finicky and tends to stay near the surface (but not grasping at it) - and he is still eating heartily. I have lost fish to bacterial infections in the past, but this little guy displays none of the symptoms except for the white stringy stuff. 

Thanks again!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

why don't you try him with some antiparasitic food. jungle makes it.
That said my platys do that periodically when the have fasted for a few hours eg in the mornings before being fed. They have all been treated for parasites in the past and so I don't really think my platys have any problem.
I have read that some fish keepers routinely dose their fish every 3 months with antiparasitic food.


----------

